# Paris Hilton neuer Busen 3x



## Etzel (4 Jan. 2015)




----------



## wswboy (4 Jan. 2015)

Also ich finde die Hübsch und nicht zu viel


----------



## rotmarty (4 Jan. 2015)

Jetzt hat sie wenigstens geile Titten!


----------



## Geilowicz82 (4 Jan. 2015)

Ja sind ganz okay, aber was war an den angeborenen auszusetzen? Naja muss sie ja wissen


----------



## achim0081500 (4 Jan. 2015)

hat lange gedauert


----------



## sachsen paule (4 Jan. 2015)

ist doch nicht neu, nur gut gepusht, hat/hatte doch eh schon perfekte möpse


----------



## kienzer (4 Jan. 2015)

gar nicht mal so übel


----------



## persecution (4 Jan. 2015)

passen perfekt wie ich finde


----------



## stuftuf (4 Jan. 2015)

wann gibt's mal wieder einen Porno dazu?


----------



## hoshi21 (4 Jan. 2015)

sind doch nur gepusht. papa hat gesagt, sonst ist nix mit erben.


----------



## Harry1982 (5 Jan. 2015)

Würde mich wundern, wenn die auf dem ersten Bild gepusht sind.

Auch wenn ich sie so nicht mag, waren ihre Brüste doch echt perfekt. Warum daran rumschnibbeln?


----------



## screamer (5 Jan. 2015)

Paris is HOT

THX


----------



## pleco (5 Jan. 2015)

nett danke


----------



## tmadaxe (5 Jan. 2015)

das hätte sie vor zehn Jahren machen lassen sollen ...


----------



## krawutz (5 Jan. 2015)

Weihnachtsgeschenk ?


----------



## bjoernsch (5 Jan. 2015)

Also ich finde es nicht tragisch wenn Paris sich die Brüste hat machen lassen. Es steht ihr doch sehr gut wenn es denn so ist. Und es ist ihre Entscheidung.


----------



## tom34 (5 Jan. 2015)

Sie bleibt doch echt die sexiest babe ! egal ob mit oder ohne neuen Busen


----------



## comatron (5 Jan. 2015)

tom34 schrieb:


> Sie bleibt doch echt die sexiest babe !



Das ist halt eine Frage des Anspruchs.


----------



## eywesstewat (5 Jan. 2015)

ziemlich spät irgendwie. sie hat ihre karriere begonnen und zerstört mit kleinen brüsten wozu braucht sie jetzt größere mit über 30?naja schlecht siehts nicht aus...


----------



## cellophan (5 Jan. 2015)

Genauso falsch und unnütze wie die ganze Person


----------



## mchaning (5 Jan. 2015)

heiße frau!


----------



## BlaatXL890 (10 Jan. 2015)

Warum so? Sie brauchte noch keine neue!


----------



## HansHendrik (2 Feb. 2015)

Finde ich auch


----------



## dcb (8 Feb. 2015)

im Ergebnis gut


----------

